# 4.2.2 Lockscreen Handle Mods



## d150shorty (Apr 4, 2013)

Thought I'd share some of the lockscreen handle mods I've done. These are made possible by the VillianTheme Flasher Zip and some help from CPA Poke, as well as the original creators of the graphics I used! I will do some requests, but be patient as I work two jobs and have a family!

These should work on all ASOP/AOKP/CM based 4.2.2 ROMs  To install, simply download zip and flash in TWRP recovery! These should work on numerous ROMs and devices.. Feel free to test them out and let me know. I'll post a does/does not work list. At this time, I don't believe these to work with CWM, but work great in TWRP. In time I may make second versions for CWM if the demand is there. For now...its TWRP








UPDATE^^ I installed several of these on my wife's S2 SkyRocket with CWM and it they worked fine! So...CWM users flash away 
Download links will be located under the corresponding image









If you like it, hit like 

The mod will change the lock screen handle like this:








http://db.tt/XC8wt7np








http://db.tt/hadybot1








http://db.tt/SXAd4HOy








http://db.tt/NpSvuGW6








http://db.tt/wefS1eyI








http://db.tt/Lf9kexXK


----------



## d150shorty (Apr 4, 2013)

More:








http://db.tt/ubcpoENX








http://db.tt/swftWJQT








http://db.tt/45B8rH69








http://db.tt/gAB9LtrQ








http://db.tt/OSq0D1ts


----------



## d150shorty (Apr 4, 2013)

And some more:








http://db.tt/mBXtf3BJ








http://db.tt/ILrmb25M








http://db.tt/I057D40q








http://db.tt/cd9NRbCv








http://db.tt/4e6P6HkD








http://db.tt/voEJUB5t








http://db.tt/Ff10UnxS








http://db.tt/Asm2CZmX








http://db.tt/Z2TNimzI








http://db.tt/dIVoIaDy


----------



## d150shorty (Apr 4, 2013)

And made some more:








http://db.tt/4xEn1Twx








http://db.tt/diZjEWXO








http://db.tt/DXtfIFxH








http://db.tt/DEudFcSc








http://db.tt/Jsv4yQ5v








http://db.tt/XDMnzAoy








http://db.tt/GbOwunas








http://db.tt/eltmWFBx


----------



## d150shorty (Apr 4, 2013)

Made some more:








http://db.tt/kRkMnaiF








http://db.tt/8Mx5jPd0








http://db.tt/ZJRdHKNO








http://db.tt/K8lMTdWv








http://db.tt/nAurSXLo


----------



## rockstad (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks pretty cool, if only I could get the links to open









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## d150shorty (Apr 4, 2013)

rockstad said:


> Looks pretty cool, if only I could get thedoesn't play to open
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After looking into it, I am going to guess and say you have an ad blocker installed....not sure why box doesn't play nice with ad blocker...but...i am going to start transitioning these over to my dropbox account. I was using box for this kinda stuff and dropbox for my personal stuff...guess ill have to switch it around...give a little time and I'll swap out the links...sorry for those that are experiencing this


----------



## rockstad (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't use an ad blocker, it just refuses to open. Says link may be down. Tries to redirect me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## d150shorty (Apr 4, 2013)

OK, all links have been edited to pull from my DropBox...its a bit more user friendly that way and should alleviate the issue users were having trying to download from Box...sorry for inconvenience peeps.


----------



## rockstad (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome man thanks!! Worked first try

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------

